
Differentiating Parsers - fogus
http://okmij.org/ftp/Computation/differentiating-parsers.html
======
viraptor
If someone's interested in this, there's also a really good related paper on
functional incremental parsing:
[http://www.cse.chalmers.se/~bernardy/FunctionalIncrementalPa...](http://www.cse.chalmers.se/~bernardy/FunctionalIncrementalParsing.pdf)

This method is used in Yi editor to implement a parser / highlighter which
does real parsing, but doesn't require reading the whole file (and can be
restarted at some arbitrary point after modifications).

------
selven
Maybe I'm not in the target audience, but I find the article incredibly
confusing. Parts of it literally feel like something out of SCIgen.

~~~
viraptor
That kind of text seems to be common with people who do "serious stuff" in
functional languages. Ah well - they simply know what's going on and can use
theoretical concepts. But this link isn't that bad... It could be better
though if they did a `s/parser/lexer/` on that article (even if lexer is a
"flat parser" - just to reduce confusion)

